# SD2/GGD TEMPLATE/mixed presets?



## fob (Jul 31, 2018)

Hey fellow air breathers. Sorry if this isn’t the right forum or if there’s a massive thread I missed on this topic.

I am a guitar player and I am still new to learning to mix drums. I heard you can download pre mixed kits, which I would like to do and just adjust the mix according to my sound.

How do I do this? Where are these resources? Are there any that are still being updated or am I gonna get linked to some guys mix from 5 years ago?

Thanks


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Jul 31, 2018)

You have to buy them. They are called expansions, at least with Superior Drummer.

Edit - I have seen random people on youtube giving their presets away.


----------



## fob (Aug 1, 2018)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> You have to buy them. They are called expansions, at least with Superior Drummer.
> 
> Edit - I have seen random people on youtube giving their presets away.


I found a few of those as well and that’s why I was wondering if there was a centralized source for them or if they’re more isolated than I realized.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Aug 1, 2018)

fob said:


> I found a few of those as well and that’s why I was wondering if there was a centralized source for them or if they’re more isolated than I realized.


Honestly have no idea. Some kind of exchange site like Fractal has would be cool for this type of thing.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Aug 3, 2018)

For GGD, the new pack "Modern and Massive" has something like that built in. You gets Nolly's exact mixed kit (reverb, compressor, EQ etc all done) as standard, or the raw kit for you to do your own mixing.


----------



## fob (Aug 5, 2018)

Flappydoodle said:


> For GGD, the new pack "Modern and Massive" has something like that built in. You gets Nolly's exact mixed kit (reverb, compressor, EQ etc all done) as standard, or the raw kit for you to do your own mixing.


yeah I have the first GGD kit and I really like it. I want to get GGD Modern and Massive but I wish there was a way to upgrade since I bought the first.  I know it’s all new and totally worth it though.


----------



## Wojtas_guitar1 (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi guys, if someone is looking for template check this out:

You can download it for free  Hope it helps. 
GGD modern and massive sounds very good and tight so I think it is worth to buy !


----------



## noise in my mind (Sep 14, 2018)

A good resource is the ebook "Systematic Mixing"


----------



## Wojtas_guitar1 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hey guys !
I did another template this time using stock logic X plugins only. Here is the link:


----------



## Matt Ress (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks for the template, really good job. Just to clarify, there is one paid plugin in there - Verbiage. Just being picky


----------



## Wojtas_guitar1 (Jan 12, 2019)

Matt Ress said:


> Thanks for the template, really good job. Just to clarify, there is one paid plugin in there - Verbiage. Just being picky


Thanks ! Yes, but you can download unlimited trial version and I also included stock logic reverb in case someone doesn't want to download any external plugins !


----------

